# looking for a hunting club



## grizzlymint (Feb 25, 2010)

me my dad and da's friend and his son need a new hunting club we live in peachtree city and are interested in pike coweta taylor upson meriwether talbot fayette heard and troup county. if anyone has openings in a club and needs some new members we'd be interested. thanks


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 25, 2010)

look in the leases looking for members be your best bet its all in there what ur looking for


----------



## snook24 (Feb 25, 2010)

we leased from rayioner this year...they had lots of small tracks that you can choose from. There were 5 of us that got 240acres...its worth lookin in to for a small group of people


----------



## tony0345 (Feb 28, 2010)

got mine from plumcreek 605ac ,i sure they have more.


----------



## maloneaj (Mar 9, 2010)

Try looking here ! www.caneyheadhuntingclub.com 
AJ
770-328-0884


----------



## tracy smith (Mar 22, 2010)

take a look at www.trophyhuntingclub.com.  We are in Taylor County and are looking for a few members.  Email me some contact info if you and your dad are interested in looking around the land and I'll be glad to show you around.  my email is tgs11@bellsouth.net.


----------



## lockhornes (Mar 23, 2010)

*heard co hunting club*

We have a club that is about 12 miles outside of newnan toward Franklin. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=510825


----------



## beckie1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello!

We are looking for 1-3 more members for our hunting club in Talbot county.  We have 407 acres lease, 5 current members.  We limit members to 8.  Minor children and women hunt under the membership of the "man".  
The price is $750, but will lower if we get more members. 

We do not restrict "new members" from hunting any location.  It is not required, but we all share hunting stands and favorite areas.  

We are a safe and friendly group.  

Please call if interested!

Beckie
770-949-7097
beckie1@bellsouth.net


----------



## msussmann (May 1, 2010)

*hunting lease*

we are in nee of 8 people for our club.   talbot co 20 miles se of columbus1000 acres we need good people family style   770 941 8196     marksussmann@att.net


----------



## Chef Z (May 9, 2010)

*317 ac Troup county*

I have 317 ac to lease on Hightower Road in troup county just outside of Hogansville. Its $15 an acre, i'm not sure yet if i want to give this lease to someone or take members, i just got it today. Its very diverse property with established food plots and shooting houses. If its a takeover its approx $5,000 and you do the food plots if I put members it will be 5 members at $1000 per plus food plot expenses. 

PM me if interested


----------



## msussmann (May 20, 2010)

*hunting club*

we need some people for our club 1000 acres talbot co, 25 miles east of columbus   $550 call me if you want 770 941 8196 Mark  or marksussmann@att.net    Thanks


----------



## Chigger Ridge (Jun 12, 2010)

We have 479 acers in Tallapoosa Ga off of the Tallapoosa River, Dues are $380 and are due by the end of this mth. If your intrested please contact me to schedule to show land. 12 memeber max.


----------



## msussmann (Jun 23, 2010)

we have openings in our club 1000 acres Talbot co  about 20 miles east of columbus $600 call me Mark 770 941 8196


----------

